# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ της Κίνας (Ferries of China)

## Appia_1978

Στο Ferries 1/2009, είχε ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα στα Κινέζικα φέρυ που εκτελούν πλοές μεταξύ της Κίνας και της Νότιας Κορέας.

Σας παρουσιάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες αυτού του πολύ ενδιαφέροντος αφιερώματος. Με ειδική αφιέρωση στο φίλο ΒΕΝ!

Ένας γενικός χάρτης της περιοχής, με τις πολλές γραμμές που υφίσταντο:

Map_1.jpg

Το Boa Hua

Boa Hua.jpg

To Hu Lu Dao. Αυτό αποτελεί Κινεζική κατασκευή, συνέχεια των Bang Chui Dao και Hai Yang Dao, που με τη σειρά τους αποτελούν τους προγόνους των Blue Star 1 & 2!!!

Hu Lu Dao.jpg

To Huadong Pearl VI

Huadong Pearl VI.jpg

To New Golden Bridge VI

New Golden Bridge VI.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

To Sheng Sheng I

Sheng Sheng I.jpg

Και ένας πίνακας με τα κυριότερα πλοία της γραμμής, τις εταιρείες και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους:

Table_1.jpg

----------


## nippon

Για μια αλλη φορα Μαρκο εκανες το θαυμα σου!!! Ευγε για το αφιερωμα!!
Θα μου επιτρεψεις να προσθεσω κι εγω εδω δυο πλοια? Ειμαι κι εγω φαν των japaneses ships!
Το NEW GOLDEN BRIDGE II Ενα εξοχο δειγμα Ιαπωνικης ναυπηγικης!!

Επισης και το αδελφο του! Το ΤΙΑΝ REN

ΠΗΓΗ Weidong Ferry και Tianjing Incheon Inter'nal

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα Γιάννη,

 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Τα δύο πλοία που αναφέρεις είναι όντως πανέμορφα!!! Ειδικά το πρώτο αδερφάκι με την κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα, τα σπάει όλα  :Very Happy:  Πανέμορφο!

Μήπως γνωρίζεις σε ποιες διαδρομές ταξιδεύουν;

Καλή σου μέρα
Μάρκος




> Για μια αλλη φορα Μαρκο εκανες το θαυμα σου!!! Ευγε για το αφιερωμα!!
> Θα μου επιτρεψεις να προσθεσω κι εγω εδω δυο πλοια? Ειμαι κι εγω φαν των japaneses ships!
> Το NEW GOLDEN BRIDGE II Ενα εξοχο δειγμα Ιαπωνικης ναυπηγικης!!
> 
> Επισης και το αδελφο του! Το ΤΙΑΝ REN
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ Weidong Ferry και Tianjing Incheon Inter'nal

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> To Sheng Sheng I
> 
> Sheng Sheng I.jpg
> 
> Και ένας πίνακας με τα κυριότερα πλοία της γραμμής, τις εταιρείες και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους:
> 
> Table_1.jpg



Το bang chui bao το παζαρευε η ΔΑΝΕ πριν 11 χρονια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Καλημέρα Γιάννη,
> 
>  σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Τα δύο πλοία που αναφέρεις είναι όντως πανέμορφα!!! Ειδικά το πρώτο αδερφάκι με την κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα, τα σπάει όλα  Πανέμορφο!
> 
> Μήπως γνωρίζεις σε ποιες διαδρομές ταξιδεύουν;
> 
> Καλή σου μέρα
> Μάρκος


Αυτα τα δυο πλοια εινα τα πρωην SABRINA & BLUE SAPPHIRE

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ! Δεν το ήξερα αυτό.




> Το bang chui bao το παζαρευε η ΔΑΝΕ πριν 11 χρονια

----------


## nippon

Mαρκο στο πινακα που παραθεσες ειναι και τα δυο σκαρια με τα αντιστοιχα δρομολογια.
NEW GOLDEN BRIDGES II: Weihai (CHINA) - Incheon (SOUTH KOREA)
TIAN REN: Xingang (CHINA) - Incheon (SOUTH KOREA)
Eλπιζω να σε καλυψα πληρως!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φταίνε τα γεράματα Γιάννη :mrgreen:

Σε ευχαριστώ!




> Mαρκο στο πινακα που παραθεσες ειναι και τα δυο σκαρια με τα αντιστοιχα δρομολογια.
> NEW GOLDEN BRIDGES II: Weihai (CHINA) - Incheon (SOUTH KOREA)
> TIAN REN: Xingang (CHINA) - Incheon (SOUTH KOREA)
> Eλπιζω να σε καλυψα πληρως!

----------


## nippon

Να προσθεσω κι ενα αλλο βαπορι απο την Κινα!!
Το XIN JIAN CHENG

ΠΗΓΗ wakanatsu.com

----------

